# From reserve inf. to Reg Armoured



## Rad (5 Dec 2005)

Here's something i've been pondering...

    Years ago my dad was a tank commander on the lynx with LdSH and my uncle was in the sabre sqn.  This obviously makes me keen to also attempt to make it with the Royal Canadians.  I live in NF and just started BMQ with the Royal Newfoundland Regiment to be infantry while i finish high school and i was wondering if i joined reg force after school could i join up as a crewman instead of infantry and what the chances are of me getting over to Edmonton.

Thanks for your help
-Ryan


----------



## MonkeyMan (7 Jan 2006)

Well, when you join the army / navy/ air force you can go anything you want as long as you qualify during the testing and they accept you. The only reason being a reserve infantry would benefit you is if you went direct entry (skip basic, keep previous courses, etc) in the infantry , but as you are in NF, you would most likely be posted to Gagetwon, 2RCR (cheaper for the army to post you there). If you are interested in the Strats, you must join the armoured corps. And seeing as 8CH is no longer around, the RCD's in Pet are Recce now, Ldsh(RC) in Ed would most likely be where you end up.

Hope this helps


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jan 2006)

Rad, 

The Recruiting Forum is full of answers to your questions, plus many you haven't thought of. Read it in it's entirety. or try a "Search".

Thanks for visiting Army.ca


----------



## reccecrewman (24 Feb 2006)

A tank commander on a Lynx? There's a fish out of water.  ;D  Kidding aside, you can probably ask the recruiter to become a tanker, and if you get that, then you can be almost guarenteed to wear the LdSH(RC) badge.  If they tell you you're going Recce, then you only have an approximate 20% chance of making it to the Strathconas as the RCD has 3 Recce Squadrons, and the Strathconas and the Armour School are outside possibilities.

Good luck to you, I hope you get what you want.  The recruiter promised me RCD - Petawawa when I joined up.......... I got my posting message after Basic....... LdSH(RC) - Edmonton. Then it was a lengthy fight to get to the RCD.


----------



## Rad (12 Mar 2006)

Yeah yeah, by tank commander i meant crew commander.    my bad.


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Mar 2006)

Rad

I'm curious as to why you would want to take a step down and go from Res Infantry to reg Armoured  ;D

OK I know I going to hear about that one LMAO


----------



## Rad (12 Mar 2006)

Well I'm going to pretend that was a serious question haha.

I just always thought about doing it, mostly because my dad did, and if i could, i'd go from res armoured to reg armoured but there's only infantry here.   not that i mind, cause so far(which isn't very far, i'm not even done BMQ) i love it.  from reading around on the site i heard that most infantry recruits are going to go 3RCR which i also read is that place to be if you want to work for a jump course, and i would also love to that.   I sure have some thinking to do!

Ryan


----------



## HItorMiss (12 Mar 2006)

Yah...wasn't serious at all

Still can't see why you would want to debase yourself with a black hat...it's so close to joining the navy... :dontpanic:


----------



## Rad (12 Mar 2006)

hahaha now now, let's not get carried away. ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Mar 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Rad
> 
> I'm curious as to why you would want to take a step down and go from Res Infantry to reg Armoured  ;D
> 
> OK I know I going to hear about that one LMAO



harumph,

that wasn't serious??   :-*

Ya why...

dileas

tess


----------

